# Shad slinger freshwater is for drinkin



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

The Guru goes off shore for a smackdown with Mr Mega fish details to follow wisker fish don't count Loy!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This is my other boat.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

This boy from Baytown sure misses the salt. I wanna go.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Charlie, you sure have a nice boat hanging in a nice stall on Lake Livingston to be putting down freshwater, lol!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Can't wait for a report! Shadslinger vs the Gulf of Mexico...my bet is on SS!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Really really pet spoon I guess you haven't followed the previous spankings Ole mega has give to SS in the salt water

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pictures and story tomorrow.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

What a trip Some may tell all!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Pics.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! I get the feeling the boat captain knew his stuff!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

What a great trip. Some good eating right there. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics, thanks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some more pictures of the boat and trip. 
The mossy fleet hit it hard that morning until they got to the open ocean. Then a little stiff breeze blew up and they started throwing spray and getting bounced hard.
Pretty soon that big Bertram did not even huff and was waaaay ahead of those little 30 footers.
:walkingsm
The seas did clam down and the captain was the best I ever fished with, as well as the crew.
They did the get down, hard core, fishing off shore like nobody else and were professionals at every step of it. 
First the captain put us over some of his snapper spots and we loaded up with our limit.
I caught my share of the 17 to 24" fish and then one big sow. Everybody caught a bunch of snapper. Megafish caught his share including one of those big sows.
The deck hands got pretty picky when we got near the limit. Some very nice snapper were caught.
After loading them up the captain looked in the weed lines for chicken dolphin, but did not find any any, just sharks.

I happened to be the closest person to the rod when the big king mackerel smacked a trolled/bumped bait, and I had a big time reeling it in.
:biggrin:
Several more kings were caught, but they seemed to be scare that day. 

I did step on the gas a little more this time out, just to let mega know I am not to be trifled with!
After all I want to get one more trip like this one in my life time, and he needs the competition. 
Many thanks Megafish, it was worth every one of the way points you got!


While I was playing in the gulf Lee was hard at work for the Lake Livingston Guide Service, he put a party of four Saturday on a limit of good white bass, by 9:00.
Lee took the helm today and put repeat customer, Doug, and his son, Brody, on good white bass in 13' of water with many of the fish being very nice 14"+ fish.
The guys had their limit by 9:00, with the last coming by way of a top water school that popped up.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

The Guru at it again!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

megafish said:


> The Guru at it again!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

From the looks of the water, you two picked a fantastic day to be out!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool trip, nice.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice SS and Megafish! Looks like some muscles got a work out!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip guys! Those are some nice fish. Did you see any flying fish in the blue water?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gofish2day said:


> Sounds like a great trip guys! Those are some nice fish. Did you see any flying fish in the blue water?


Yep, I have a bunch of pictures of the back wash trying to get a photograph of them, I was never quick enough.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Seen them and then a Sea Horse!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like some fun!! Some nice endangered snaps fo sho.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Endangered for sure now for sure Animal Blackened with Pontcatrain Sauce Gonna be drown. Then Ate. Thanks Guru.....


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a really good trip. Everybody caught fish and had fun.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Holy Mackerel batman and snappers too.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great report! Thanks!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Enjoyed, thanks!


----------

